# Last piece of the stroker build. . .



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Had some custom numbers made to reflect the change from 5.7 to 6.3 litres. Not an exact match of the plastic OEM numbers but good enough. They are made of brushed stainless sheet metal. I painted them silver as that more closely matched the "GTO" on the other side. Now she's put away for the winter and I will be looking forward to spring.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

looks good...it should be a conversation starter (although I bet the sound will get 'em first)...

Bill


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LOL I have always bucked the noob path to just make the car sound loud but have modded it for power and failed miserably at quieting it down enough.


----------



## brock60 (Apr 16, 2015)

Svede who made you custom 6.3 badge. I built an 6.2 for mine and would love to get some


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

